

Plainview - A chromeless browser for OS X - grinich
http://www.barbariangroup.com/software/plainview_app_1_0

======
wheels
Or you can just use Megazoomer which will make any Cocoa app fullscreen:

<http://ianhenderson.org/megazoomer.html>

Combine that with "Hide Statusbar", "Hide Toolbar", "Hide Bookmarks Bar" and
you've got a chromeless Safari.

I use Megazoomer a lot with Terminal.app.

~~~
ruby_roo
I would pay dollars for something that could hide my OS X menu bar in the same
way that I can hide the dock. An added benefit would be to hide all my desktop
icons (which I right-align) until I move my mouse to the edge of the screen.

Having tried a few isolation apps, I now wish more of that stuff was built
into the OS itself.

~~~
alabut
I agree that the desktop is annoying, so that's why I forked out cash for
Deskshade, from the makers of Espresso (a Coda competitor). A simple hotkey
combo (for me it's command+return) triggers the show/hide.

<http://macrabbit.com/deskshade/>

I'm a cheap bastard and it's one of the few pieces of software I've paid for,
which also feels good because it's an indie developer. Totally worth it, I
feel like I can breathe again with the desktop hidden.

------
DanHulton
...no Mac browser supports F11?

Seriously, I've been taking advantage of browser built-in fullscreen for years
now.

I mean if this fills a need, that's all well and good, but I have a hard time
believing this is actually a problem.

~~~
cschep
Also, and please correct me if I'm wrong, when you hit F11 in Firefox or IE7
you can just hit escape and do whatever you want. I think part of the value is
that you can "lock" it in full screen, asking for a password to exit that
mode. Maybe you could modify Firefox to do that, but I don't think the
functionality exists as of 3.0.8, or whatever is current.

~~~
Zev
Plainview is a Mac app. By default, F11 is an Expose keyboard shortcut on OS
X, it sends all windows to the nearest screen edge and shows the desktop.
However, even when you remap the Expose key to be triggered by a separate key,
Firefox still doesn't go into full screen on Mac when you hit it. Not without
a plugin at least.

And since its a Mac app, IE7 isn't a real option (short of virtualizing,
Wine/Darwine or not running OS X on the Mac)

~~~
thwarted
On my Mac, F11 is Volume Down. They keep changing this based on machine model
and keyboard model, it seems.

~~~
seren6ipity
This is a default setting. I believe you should be able to modify it on System
Preferences>Keyboard and Mouse>Keyboard : Use F1, F2 as standard keys.

~~~
thwarted
Yes, I know. I was responding to "By default, F11 is an Expose keyboard
shortcut on OS X", which is not the case with every released Mac or keyboard.

~~~
Zev
Sorry about that, I checked the box in the settings that reversed function in
relation to F11 being pressed. My primary point, that it doesn't make Firefox
go full screen, still stands.

------
adammarkey
Full-screen browsing really helps to stay on task when browsing the web.
Usually after 15 minutes of browsing I have 8 tabs open and no idea why I
started the browser in the first place :)

Kudos.

------
speek
I love the barbarian group. Everything they touch turns to awesome.

~~~
PStamatiou
agreed. not only can they throw a good SXSW party but they can come up with a
slick browser. loving the completely unique interface so far. might use it
when making a screencast showing off my startup

------
ja2ke
I used Plainview a few weeks back for a small temporary kiosk setup at a
convention we were doing. Worked really well. Obviously having a separate app
is a little more cumbersome than just being able to grab a kiosk plugin to
lock out basic browsing when F11'd in Firefox or whatever, but Plainview does
do what it does more elegantly than a Safari or FF plugin would do, so I'll be
using it again.

Also, the milkshake icon is a nice touch.

------
misterbwong
This is pretty cool but, as others have said, some of its functionality can be
replicated using FF3 (on Windows). Examples:

1\. Fullscreen mode - hit F11 in firefox. Address bar/tabs/buttons are all
hidden

2\. Hotkey sites - Use tab hotkeys in firefox. Ctrl+1 is the first, Ctrl+2 is
the second, etc. This doesn't break out of fullscreen and would work well in a
presentation.

That said, the other functions of Plainview, such as presentation recording
and popup handling, are quite appealing.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Good thing this is for OS X, then, and not Windows.

------
mdonahoe
how long before my entire OS is just a fullscreen web browser?

